# Damasko DA 36



## robzilla

Anyone have one? I would like to know what you think about the watch! 

How is the Lume? What is it like on your wrist? Comfortable, good wrist presence.

Overall impressions would be nice. I am about to pull the trigger on my first Damasko so any thoughts would be great!!

:thanks 
Rob


----------



## Tragic

I replied over on Affordables Rob but missed these points.
It's perfect on my 7 1/4" wrist.
I have mine on a di-modell carbonio and love the look.
I tried it on a chronissimo but didn't like how it sat higher.
The lume is decent, don't expect wonders there.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I have one on order. Hopefully have it sometime in the next month.


----------



## Malyel

I love mine. It's the most accurate watch I own. It runs roughly 1 second fast a week. The ice-hardened steel is amazing. It looks better than new. It has a great size case, not too big not too small. The AR coating is so much nicer than my Sinn U1. The only weak point on the watch is the lume. It's not terrible but nothing to write home about. All in all an absolute steal of a watch. :-!


----------



## abraxas

I don't have a 36 but I have a 37 &#8230; same case different dial. I love the shape of the Damasko crown. I also have a 66 (and have had a 56 in the past). They are top watches, you are in for a pleasant surprise. The cases are practically un-scratch-able. Damasko uses a specially hardened AR coating at 800 HV, which makes the coating (not the crystal, mind you) harder than the case at 710 HV. The lume, being C1 is not the best on the market but it does make for a nice black and white effect.

I have a 7½ inch like you and the 37 fits perfect.

john


----------



## jerseywatchman

Hi Rob. I owned a DA 36 for about 8 weeks and sold it, like I do all my watches. I fould the quality fanntastic. The lume was quite lasting. The legibility is unsurpassed by ANY watch I have ever owned, even the Sinn 856, probably beacuase the hands are sized in proper proportion to the dial. The day-glow yellow second hand is a good touch. It was a fine fit for my 7.775" wrist, and the strap was VERY comfy. The build quality his highly evident.


----------



## Malyel

I really wish Damasko would have lumed the actually numbers and not just the hands, triangle and small hour markers.


----------



## robzilla

I just got my Damasko DA-36 from Anders at Gnomonwatches.com and in one word I can sum up my feelings-awesome!!

This watch is a keeper. The best military style watch I have ever owned and I have had a few. It is one of the few watches that looks better in real life than it does in a professional close up photo.

Initial impressions:

Case is fantastic. The quality and attention to perfection are clearly evident. The steel is unlike any I have seen before and I really like it. 

The crown is big and I love it. 

Crystal is nice with the ar coating on both sides. Not a big fan but it seems to be less of an issue than other watches that have had it. It basically disapears showing the dial.

Dial. One of the best things about the watch. Super dark black, no hint of grey!! Awesome. The numbers are super legable. The cross hairs are really cool. The placement of the date and Damasko logo is really nicely done. 

Hands-Perfect. The hands are very well proporsionned(spelling) The yellow second hand is great!! 

The band- Impressive.

To sum up since this is a quick post. I love everything about this watch.

I really like the size. The 40mm wears large and the case seems thick so it rides high on the wrist. 

My only complaint is the fact that SuperLuminova yellow is not used and the numbers should also glow. This is a minor issue and the watch is pretty close to perfect in my estimation and I am pretty hard on watches!!

Just Awesome!!n Damasko scored on this watch!!

Robzilla


----------



## Malyel

Congratulations on the new watch! :-!


----------



## Tragic

Congrats Rob!
The DA 36 is darn near perfect imo.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'm so looking forward to getting mine as well especially after reading rave reviews like that. C'mon Eddie...hopefully only a couple more weeks to go...


----------



## thodgins

Congrats on the Damasko! It looks tough and is a great looking watch.:-!


----------



## Noviomagus

Robzilla
Congratulations on your new Damasko DA36 watch!

For the other owners, I'm wondering how many DA36's are made yearly? The caseback on mine indicates number 0016. I guess that's a fairly early production run unit? :think: How many DA36's will be produced in total, or per year?

Great watch!
-Walter


----------



## Tragic

Noviomagus said:


> Robzilla
> Congratulations on your new Damasko DA36 watch!
> 
> For the other owners, I'm wondering how many DA36's are made yearly? The caseback on mine indicates number 0016. I guess that's a fairly early production run unit? :think: How many DA36's will be produced in total, or per year?
> 
> Great watch!
> -Walter


Ask Nadja at Damasko!
[email protected]
Mine is #26 btw.


----------



## robzilla

Tragic said:


> Ask Nadja at Damasko!
> [email protected]
> Mine is #26 btw.


Mine is # 62.:-!


----------



## abraxas

.
My 37 is #7 and the 66 is #10.  

There have been issues with the new watchmaker at Damasko so there will be further delay ... check with your agent for details and new ETAs.

john


----------



## Dave E

Mine is #29, and my 57 is #47


----------



## pixiebb

Dave E said:


> Mine is #29, and my 57 is #47


i got mine one month ago, which is #169:-!


----------



## Handel

Congratulations - you simply cannot go wrong with Damasko.


----------



## amr ashraf

hey guys, it seems that lots of you have the damasko da 36, i am going to make the order for my new da 36,but firstly i want to know some informations about the watch,is it a sturdy watch? because i need a watch to wear it all the day at work,at gym and while swimming,also does it has a good resistant to knocks?and what about it's accuracy? Do u need to send it to germany fo servicing or any trained watchmaker can service it?


----------



## Cursor

amr ashraf said:


> hey guys, it seems that lots of you have the damasko da 36, i am going to make the order for my new da 36,but firstly i want to know some informations about the watch,is it a sturdy watch? because i need a watch to wear it all the day at work,at gym and while swimming,also does it has a good resistant to knocks?and what about it's accuracy? Do u need to send it to germany fo servicing or any trained watchmaker can service it?


Please use the search feature in these forums. All of these questions have been answered in different threads here. With a little time, you'll get much better, detailed answers than you will receive in this thread.


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> hey guys, it seems that lots of you have the damasko da 36, i am going to make the order for my new da 36,but firstly i want to know some informations about the watch,is it a sturdy watch? because i need a watch to wear it all the day at work,at gym and while swimming,also does it has a good resistant to knocks?and what about it's accuracy? Do u need to send it to germany fo servicing or any trained watchmaker can service it?


Please use our cross-forum-search-functio, just type Damasko and you will be lead to hundreds of posts; none of your questions will remain unanswered.
However:

Yes, it is a tool watch.
Yes it is sturdy.
Yes it is accurate.
Yes it is resistant to knocks (read all about ice-hardened cases on the Damasko web site or here on WS).
Yes, a trained watchmaker can service the watch, the movement is widely known (ETA 2826-2).


----------



## venturaguy

I've had mine for about 2 years now. I like it very much. As reported above, the case looks immaculate. The accuracy has drifted to be about -5 seconds per day, which seemed to have occured after a several month long period of being in storage, although when it was new it was within 2 seconds per day. Aside: the most accuracte watch I've ever owned is the Nomos Tangente, which was well under 1 second per day and could be "adjusted" by how I oriented it overnight.

The advantages of a Damasko watch are:

1. Through-hardened (not just surface hardened) nickel-free stainless steel case, back, and crown.
2. Fully precision-machined case, back, and crown, not a machined die-casting. He uses an EDM (electro-discharge machining) operation to get some of the features. I'm not sure if he does this to create a feature that is not a revolved or extruded shape (you can use EDM to make square or curved holes for example), or if he's just doing it for greater accuracy or to avoid tool marks. Also, all of the "text" on the watch back is machined-in, not stamped. I encourage you to have your name so engraved, which has to be done at the factory, before the steel is hardened and bead-blasted.
3. Very fine and well-controlled bead-blasting of the case.
4. Sapphire crystal, anti-reflection coated on both sides, with a very scratch-resistant coating
5. Crystal secured against negative pressure, not just for pressure applied externally
6. UV-resistant crystal gasket.
7. Fluorocarbon o-rings.
8. The twin o-rings for the crown create a grease-filled lubricant cell, to ensure that the crown shaft is permanently lubricated.
9. Chronometer-grade movement, adjusted to be well within chronometer specs.
10. Designed to shock-resitant DIN specification.

I'm # 101. The watch feels a bit big for my liking on my 6.75" wrist, but I still like it very much. It's the watch I wear for something very important, such as my wedding or a job interview, for luck. I struggled to decide between this watch and the very similar, and identically priced, Sinn 656. The 656 is IMO a slightly better looking watch but without most of the above advantages, and is not adjusted to the same very high precision. It's also slightly smaller at 38.5 mm.

Be sure to let us know when you choose!

Best regards,

Alex P


----------



## amr ashraf

To make a service and regulation for the damsko Da 36 should it be sent to germany or any trained watchmeker can open it? and what about replacing the seals after opening it? i think it uses special kind of seals
i want to get one and i am afraid of the servicing.


----------



## keegan

Mine is -6/day. I'd rather have the watch be +/day instead of -, cause then I wouldnt end up late after a month or so! Guess I just have to keep it accurate by setting it every now and again.

AMAZING watch though. Click my username and look at my other posts for many more detailed thoughts and photos.

keegan



venturaguy said:


> I've had mine for about 2 years now. I like it very much. As reported above, the case looks immaculate. The accuracy has drifted to be about -5 seconds per day, which seemed to have occured after a several month long period of being in storage, although when it was new it was within 2 seconds per day. Aside: the most accuracte watch I've ever owned is the Nomos Tangente, which was well under 1 second per day and could be "adjusted" by how I oriented it overnight.
> 
> The advantages of a Damasko watch are:
> 
> 1. Through-hardened (not just surface hardened) nickel-free stainless steel case, back, and crown.
> 2. Fully precision-machined case, back, and crown, not a machined die-casting. He uses an EDM (electro-discharge machining) operation to get some of the features. I'm not sure if he does this to create a feature that is not a revolved or extruded shape (you can use EDM to make square or curved holes for example), or if he's just doing it for greater accuracy or to avoid tool marks. Also, all of the "text" on the watch back is machined-in, not stamped. I encourage you to have your name so engraved, which has to be done at the factory, before the steel is hardened and bead-blasted.
> 3. Very fine and well-controlled bead-blasting of the case.
> 4. Sapphire crystal, anti-reflection coated on both sides, with a very scratch-resistant coating
> 5. Crystal secured against negative pressure, not just for pressure applied externally
> 6. UV-resistant crystal gasket.
> 7. Fluorocarbon o-rings.
> 8. The twin o-rings for the crown create a grease-filled lubricant cell, to ensure that the crown shaft is permanently lubricated.
> 9. Chronometer-grade movement, adjusted to be well within chronometer specs.
> 10. Designed to shock-resitant DIN specification.
> 
> I'm # 101. The watch feels a bit big for my liking on my 6.75" wrist, but I still like it very much. It's the watch I wear for something very important, such as my wedding or a job interview, for luck. I struggled to decide between this watch and the very similar, and identically priced, Sinn 656. The 656 is IMO a slightly better looking watch but without most of the above advantages, and is not adjusted to the same very high precision. It's also slightly smaller at 38.5 mm.
> 
> Be sure to let us know when you choose!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Alex P


----------



## george88

Beautyful scans.
i love my 36.


----------



## LaserJet

My DA 36 is #149


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









:-!


----------



## Phoenix

LaserJet said:


> My DA 36 is #149
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-!


Awesome!
What is that bracelet? It looks like it belongs to the watch.
I'd like to buy Damasko, but i can't stand leather bands and/or nato straps.


----------



## keegan

+1 on that question.


----------



## roberev

Watchadoo bracelet.

Rob


----------



## Naturally

roberev said:


> Watchadoo bracelet.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the info.

I Just placed an order for a 20mm watchadoo brushed steel.

It is the correct one right?


----------



## george88

*Lets make Damasko cards for the owners!*

We should create Damasko club . i see owners from all over the place!


----------



## andy tims

*Re: Lets make Damasko cards for the owners!*



george88 said:


>


Awesome photo


----------



## amr ashraf

can any one tell me about the customer service in damasko company? is it good or not?if i bought a damasko watch and want to send it to them for service,do they respond carefully or not?


----------



## Guest

They do not respond very fast but they do respond. In case of any calamity I can try to interfere. I am in frequent contact with Damasko.


----------



## amr ashraf

ok, does any one know the thickness of the crystal for the da 37?


----------



## amr ashraf

hey guys,
can you tell me which is more tough and rigid watch,damasko or uts? by the way uts can offer hardened case on special request


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> hey guys,
> can you tell me which is more tough and rigid watch,damasko or uts? by the way uts can offer hardened case on special request


Different type of watches, Damasko watches are not made for diving. Here`s an old thread you might find interesting to read: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=526798


----------



## amr ashraf

thanks stuffler,
but iam not talking about diving,what i mean is which is more suitable for hard use,at work,at gym,riding bicycle, that is what i meant


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> thanks stuffler,
> but iam not talking about diving,what i mean is which is more suitable for hard use,at work,at gym,riding bicycle, that is what i meant


Well, do you want a case hardened through and through, or do you consider a surface hardened case to be sufficient ? Read the link I provided, post by post, and if there is a question left I'd be happy to answer it.


----------



## GaryAR

The Damasko has probably the most durable case you'll ever see on a watch, I think it's about as close to indestructible as anything can be and I'd expect mine to look about the same in 30 years as it does today. So, yes it's ideal for a daily wearer. And any watchmaker can service it so there's no real reason to send it back to Germany for minor service. RGM took care of mine. 

Gary


----------



## amr ashraf

ok mike,what about the movement fixation inside the case? uts screwed the movement to the case,is this a useful method to screw the movement to the case?does this make the movement more shock resistant?what about damasko ,do they also screw the movement to the case?


----------



## Tragic

amr ashraf said:


> ok mike,what about the movement fixation inside the case? uts screwed the movement to the case,is this a useful method to screw the movement to the case?does this make the movement more shock resistant?what about damasko ,do they also screw the movement to the case?


I believe you got confused back at the Dive Forum.
They were discussing UTS screwing the LUGS to the case, not the movement.


----------



## amr ashraf

hello tragic,
if you visit uts website you will find that they screw the lugs,the movement and in some models the crystal to the case.


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> hello tragic,
> if you visit uts website you will find that they screw the lugs,the movement and in some models the crystal to the case.


Well amr ashraf, if you read the UTS web site why not reading the Damasko web site too ?

However for your convenience: The Damasko features an inner case for magentic field protection, the UTS - made of another steel - does not.

Every Damasko watch features an important technical detail which is not visible at first sight but has a major influence on its accuracy under harsh conditions - the anti-magnetic cage.

Only very few mechanical pilot's watches are equipped with this feature. The unique inner case consists of the dial, the movement retaining ring (also known as a "movement spacer"), and a second back. These parts are made of a special material with anti-magnetic characteristics which is able to withstand magnetic fields with a strength up to 80,000 A/m. They are machined with maximum precision to ensure an exact fit and to prevent the escapement from being magnetically charged.

The magnetic field protection in combination with martensitic ice-hardened steel is patented.










And for sure the movments is screwed and not glued :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> ok mike,what about the movement fixation inside the case? uts screwed the movement to the case,is this a useful method to screw the movement to the case?does this make the movement more shock resistant?what about damasko ,do they also screw the movement to the case?


Already answered.:-|


----------



## Guest

stuffler said:


> Already answered.:-|


You should mail UTS and Damasko for a technical exposé.


----------



## amr ashraf

hey mike, why are you so angry??:-d
you make me feel as if you were part of damasko's family,any way to your information i dont mean any thing bad to damasko watches,i respect this brand,i am just talking about the features of uts watches without any offend to damasko:-d.


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> hey mike, why are you so angry??:-d
> you make me feel as if you were part of damasko's family,any way to your information i dont mean any thing bad to damasko watches,i respect this brand,i am just talking about the features of uts watches without any offend to damasko:-d.


You asked openly and you deserve an open answer. Here we go:

I am not "angry" but disappointed because you post the same question(s) again and again across WUS which is not necessary at all.

One thread here or on the DWF would have done it.

You hijacked most of the UTS and/or Damasko threats flodding them with your questions. I even had to delete posts because they have been posted on the wrong forum (WTB Forum) where no discussion is allowed. Furthermore I edited some of your posts because of redundant repetion (one question 5 to 6 times if I remember correctly).

A question remains: On DWF you stated to buy a UTS, here you stated to buy a Damasko. So what are you going to buy. Ever thought to buy a tough G-Shock for diving, doing sports, fishing, biking ?


----------



## amr ashraf

stuffler said:


> You asked openly and you deserve an open answer. Here we go:
> 
> I am not "angry" but disappointed because you post the same question(s) again and again across WUS which is not necessary at all.
> 
> One thread here or on the DWF would have done it.
> 
> You hijacked most of the UTS and/or Damasko threats flodding them with your questions. I even had to delete posts because they have been posted on the wrong forum (WTB Forum) where no discussion is allowed. Furthermore I edited some of your posts because of redundant repetion (one question 5 to 6 times if I remember correctly).
> 
> A question remains: On DWF you stated to buy a UTS, here you stated to buy a Damasko. So what are you going to buy. Ever thought to buy a tough G-Shock for diving, doing sports, fishing, biking ?


i am making a comparison between these 2 brands to decide which one is suitable for me,and i think this must not make you angry like this:-d


----------



## craniotes

amr ashraf said:


> i am making a comparison between these 2 brands to decide which one is suitable for me,and i think this must not make you angry like this:-d


We have an expression that I think applies here: "Either ****, or get off the pot."

Basically, stop asking the same question over, and over, and over, and over, and over again, and just buy a damn watch. I mean seriously, you ask repetitive questions, receive answers, and then what do you do? You ask the same questions all over again. It's really annoying.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> i am making a comparison between these 2 brands to decide which one is suitable for me,and i think this must not make you angry like this:-d


As I told you I am not angry I am disappointed, btw: You are repetitive again. We read the same explanation elsewhere.<|


----------



## amr ashraf

craniotes said:


> We have an expression that I think applies here: "Either ****, or get off the pot."
> 
> Basically, stop asking the same question over, and over, and over, and over, and over again, and just buy a damn watch. I mean seriously, you ask repetitive questions, receive answers, and then what do you do? You ask the same questions all over again. It's really annoying.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


really i dont care if you were annoyed or not, don't read what i post


----------



## craniotes

amr ashraf said:


> really i dont care if you were annoyed or not, don't read what i post


Just buy a damn watch.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Cursor

amr ashraf said:


> really i dont care if you were annoyed or not, don't read what i post


You see, this is where we get into problems. Mike is doing his job by cleaning up the forums and reading all the posts. It is, by and large, a thankless job of spending many, many hours making this community pleasant for everyone. Duplicate threads, flame wars, trolls, you name it--he takes care of it so that the community is a place where people want to come.

I do not speak for the forums, but as one forum member to another, I kindly ask that you consider the accepted etiquette of the forum. Much as you'd follow the rules at a friend's house when visiting, follow the accepted rules of interaction on the forum.


----------



## I just like to watch

Ah, I have to thank this thread for the first smile of the day. :-!


----------



## Vampire

robzilla said:


> Anyone have one? I would like to know what you think about the watch!
> 
> How is the Lume? What is it like on your wrist? Comfortable, good wrist presence.
> 
> Overall impressions would be nice. I am about to pull the trigger on my first Damasko so any thoughts would be great!!
> 
> :thanks
> Rob


I've just taken delivery of a DA36 yesterday. In brief I'd say I'm 99% happy with it, everything about it is just about perfect save for the lume.

On mine at least, the lume is patchy and doesn't completely cover the triangle at 12 or the hands. It only seems to last a few minutes glowing brightly, then a couple of hours glowing dimly. It's not a patch on either Seiko or Omega lume.

However for me, this is a minor issue. The size, weight, balance, looks, and clarity are all superb. This is probably the best watch I've owned for being able to clearly read the time at a glance, either in bright sunlight or semi darkness. The contrast between the super dark dial and the large white hands is perfect. The second hand looks different in real life to the photos I've seen of it, it looks like the colour of those fluorescent green highlighter pens - it really stands out and looks great.

The build quality is really solid, probably the best I've seen (and I've owned quite a few various Rolex, Omega and Breitling).

In all, I'm very happy with mine, I would hope it'll be a keeper.


----------



## markb78

The lume on your 36 is similar to what's on mine. Mine seems to cover competely but is splotchy when i look at it. This also doesn't matter to me, if I know I'm going to need lume then I wear my Ball wach instead.

Overall, I'm very happy with the watch. It feels very solid and is extremely confortable to wear. I like that it seems like a basic watch but is instead a very well built German beauty.

And the green sweeping second is all the bling it needs to be very unique.


----------



## amr ashraf

does the da 36 need to be manually winded before setting the time when it is new?
if YES then how many comlete turns should i wind the crown?


----------



## Recht

amr ashraf said:


> does the da 36 need to be manually winded before setting the time when it is new?
> if YES then how many comlete turns should i wind the crown?


Yes, 25-30 turns should do it. Did you get one?


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> does the da 36 need to be manually winded before setting the time when it is new?
> if YES then how many complete turns should i wind the crown?


All automatic watches need a wind up by hand when new. All. Damasko is no exeption of that principle.


----------



## amr ashraf

Recht said:


> Yes, 25-30 turns should do it. Did you get one?


 i have just recieved mine 2 days ago.mine is #224


----------



## amr ashraf

hello guys, i feel some friction while screwing and unscrewing the crown of my damasko da 36,is this normal??
the teeth of the thread are not smooth like many other swiss watches.is that normal in damasko watches?


----------



## Guest

amr ashraf said:


> hello guys, i feel some friction while screwing and unscrewing the crown of my damasko da 36,is this normal??
> the teeth of the thread are not smooth like many other swiss watches.is that normal in damasko watches?


Completely normal.


----------



## amr ashraf

hello, my damasko da 36 has got a small scratch on the case beside 9 o'clock from the glass of my disk, can it be refinished???? my watch is 4 months old and i wear it daily.any suggestions please? the scratch is very small that must be seen at right angle.:-(


----------



## Erik_H

Scratch or some other material deposited onto the case?


----------



## amr ashraf

Erik_H said:


> Scratch or some other material deposited onto the case?


it is a scratch,i tried to remove it by a piece of cloth but i cant.


----------



## Michael D

If the scratch is relativity shallow the case will have to be bead blasted once again. However, if the scratch is deep, first surface needs to be sanded and than bead blasted. Either way, IMHO watch will have to be sent to manufacturer.


----------



## amr ashraf

Michael D said:


> If the scratch is relativity shallow the case will have to be bead blasted once again. However, if the scratch is deep, first surface needs to be sanded and than bead blasted. Either way, IMHO watch will have to be sent to manufacturer.


thanks alot Micheal,i will send it to the factory when the movement should be serviced, i just wonder how the ice-hardened steel can be scratched from a normal glass??:-s


----------



## micko

I have one about the same age number 220,
I have managed to scratch mine as well, the watch has had some big knocks so personally I think the ice hardening has held up well. Everything will scratch in the end unless you just keep it in the box.
I would just live with it, if you get it fixed up it is guaranteed you will scratch it again the next day.


----------



## Erik_H

amr ashraf said:


> thanks alot Micheal,i will send it to the factory when the movement should be serviced, i just wonder how the ice-hardened steel can be scratched from a normal glass??:-s


Do you mind post pictures of this?


----------



## Tragic

Has anyone ever sent a watch to Damasko and gotten it back?
Like, within 5 yrs. time?
I'd rather invest with a Nigerian prince I think....


----------



## amr ashraf

Erik_H said:


> Do you mind post pictures of this?


i took few pictures for my watch,but the scratch is not visible in the picture,you must see it by your naked eyes in a certain angle.


----------



## amr ashraf

micko said:


> I have one about the same age number 220,
> I have managed to scratch mine as well, the watch has had some big knocks so personally I think the ice hardening has held up well. Everything will scratch in the end unless you just keep it in the box.
> I would just live with it, if you get it fixed up it is guaranteed you will scratch it again the next day.


then i wonder why damasko says on their website that their steel is very scratch resistant??? the reason that made me buy a damasko is their hardened steel because i got bored from the watches that get scratches easily. But unfortunally i found that their is no big difference:-(


----------



## micko

I am very impressed with the scratch resistance of my watch, as I said it has had a few good bangs.
I managed to run my wrist up a wall and thought that's bound to be scratched but it was fine.
The scratch on my watch is very small and hardy noticeable.
I also own gold Dornbluth, every time I put this on I have to be careful as it scratches easily.
Comparing the two there is 1000% difference. 
You will not get a watch that you can not scratch.


----------



## teva

Tragic said:


> Has anyone ever sent a watch to Damasko and gotten it back?
> Like, within 5 yrs. time?
> I'd rather invest with a Nigerian prince I think....


I did. The overall turnaround was like less than 2 weeks inclusive of delivery time. ;-)

Had the same scratch issues when I accidentally scrapped the bezel against the edge of a ceramic tile. It left some ugly bright scratches on the usual matt ice-hardened case.

Damasko was kindly enough to refinish the beat-blasted case at no charge, but I had to pay the Fedex charges for the return flight from Barbing to Singapore.


----------



## Chauncy7

I just received one that I picked up on the sales forum. It is my second Damasko and despite it's smaller size compared to my other watches, I love it. There is something about the simplicity, quality, toughness and that yellow second hand that keeps me looking at it all the time.

:-!


----------



## Ductor

[/QUOTE]

Hi Malyel,

I'm really interested in the DA36. I've researched the threads and am happy but can't find details of your particular NATO strap! :-s

According to Damasko's site, it doesn't come with the watch and I think this webbing strap suits the watch so much better than the supplied leather one ... ;-)

Where did you get it from please?

Thanks and regards |>

Ductor


----------



## rgrcollier

Hello Ductor, I have a Damasko on a Zulu/NATO strap. I have bought many straps for this watch and not all are made alike. Many may tell you to buy a Zulu/NATO strap from Martac but having owed them and others I would tell you not to go with them. I have found that a web site called "the watch prince" has the best straps in my opinion. The quality of the nylon is excellent, as well if you want PVD coated black rings they are of excellent quality. Another thing I like about the straps sold by the watch prince is that the straps can be worn with the buckle underneath your wrist as well as on the side as is pictured in Malyel's post. What I mean by this is that the buckle holes will line up right and not go underneath the watch case when the watch is positioned on the strap for a buckle under ware. I tried wearing the Zulu/Nato straps as pictured in Malyel's post but it was too uncomfortable, so I started wearing them underneath my wrist instead. The straps from watch prince were the only ones that would do it without buckle holes going underneath the case. Good luck
Here is the web site: * Military Ballistic Nylon Straps | NATO | Diver | Police 
PS. Don't buy Zulu/Nato straps from Gnomon watches, they are the worst (very very low quality).


----------



## keegan

It's an incredible watch. Been wearing it almost every day for nearly 3 years - not a scratch. The case in otherworldly. The yellow hand is magical. The sound and feel of the date change at midnight. It's perfect. I love it.

Browsing /watches/damasko/index.php
Browsing /watches/damasko/index.php
Browsing /watches/damasko/index.php
Browsing /watches/damasko/index.php


----------



## chwang86

My DA36:


----------



## dosei

My 36 in hostile environment


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, the DA 36 always looks good :-d

Congrats on both !


----------



## javadave

Dosei I love it. Not many things can survive the abuse dished out by a baby/todder but im sure a Damasko will. Report back with pics in a year or 2


----------



## Desert

What an awesome zulu band - case colour combination! Definetely looks tough to me. Very ...'Terminator'! I'll be back.



Malyel said:


> I love mine. It's the most accurate watch I own. It runs roughly 1 second fast a week. The ice-hardened steel is amazing. It looks better than new. It has a great size case, not too big not too small. The AR coating is so much nicer than my Sinn U1. The only weak point on the watch is the lume. It's not terrible but nothing to write home about. All in all an absolute steal of a watch. :-!


----------



## tmh2111

Just got mine two weeks ago. It has only amounted to 8 seconds "fast" gradually over 14 days. Amazing.


----------

